# Els picarols



## Cracker Jack

Què vol dir picarols?  És una paraula vulgar?  M'han dit que es sinónim de cullons.  Peró també algú m'ha dit que és una joguina o un joc dels nens.  Hi ha algú qui sàpiga la significació d'aquest mot i el seu origen.

Gràcies.


----------



## konungursvia

A mi vista vol dir "picaro, picaresque' (ladron, vaurien, voleur, thief, neerowell).


----------



## akakus

No he sentit mai "picarol" com a sinònim de "collons". Un picarol és el mateix que un cascavell. Pot ser una joguina per nens, el pots posar a un animal petit.


----------



## betulina

Cracker Jack said:


> Què vol dir picarols?  És una paraula vulgar?  M'han dit que és sinònim de collons.  Però també algú m'ha dit que és una joguina o un joc dels nens.  Hi ha algú que sàpiga la significació d'aquest mot i el seu origen?
> 
> Gràcies.



Hola, Cracker! 

Tens raó en tot. En primer lloc, els _picarols_ són com unes campanetes que normalment es posaven als animals. I sí, els nens també hi juguen. 

Però d'altra banda és un dels molts sinònims que hi ha de "collons" (bé, "testicles", per ser més correctes). En aquest cas és un sinònim més aviat divertit i infantil, crec, no ho trobo gaire vulgar. Em fa l'efecte que només ho he sentit dir a la sèrie "Plats bruts".

Fins aviat!


----------



## Cracker Jack

Moltes gràcies per les vostres posts.  Sí bet, he sentit aquesta paraula en la sèrie ''Plats Bruts.''  Aleshores, no és vulgar.  Estic d'acord. És lamentable que ara no hi hagi cap episodi a la 3.  De veritat, és bastant graciosa aquesta sèrie.


----------



## betulina

Cracker Jack said:


> Moltes gràcies pels vostres posts.  Sí bet, he sentit aquesta paraula a la sèrie ''Plats Bruts.''  Aleshores, no és vulgar.  Hi estic d'acord. És lamentable [diria més aviat "és una llàstima"...] que ara no en facin hi hagi cap episodi a la 3 (vols dir a TV3? ).  De veritat, és bastant graciosa aquesta sèrie.



Sí, jo trobo que "vulgar" no és exactament la paraula. Com que ho deien amb un to infantívol, ho veig més infantil i divertit que altra cosa. És un punt de vista, vaja; que compartim!  I suposo que s'ho van inventar ells.


----------



## akakus

Doncs jo insisteixo en que no ho he sentit dir mai a ningú. Té cert sentit, i és fàcilment comprensible si el context és l'adequat, però em sembla més aviat un invent del guionista. De debò ho heu sentit fora d'aquesta sèrie?


----------



## betulina

Sí, sí, Akakus, tens tota la raó. Fora de la sèrie no ho he sentit mai, per això dic que segurament s'ho van inventar ells.


----------



## Tomby

Jo solament ho he escoltat com cascavells (picarols), aquesta espècie de campanetes que antigament duien els cavalls al collaret.
Com diuen els castellans (literalment) "_a veure qui li posa el picarol al gat_".  (A ver quien le pone el cascabel al gato).


----------



## Cracker Jack

Moltes gràcies a tothom, sobretot a betulina pels correccions.  Quina gràcia aquest dels picarols.


----------



## Xerinola

Hola!
Arribo tard com sempre, però m'ha fet molta gràcia la pregunta.
Jo dic esquellerinc enlloc de picarol!  
Quina´és l'expressió de PLats bruts? NO em toquis els picarols? Tela marinera!
Algú també utilitza esquellerinc?

Fins ara!
X:


----------



## Cracker Jack

Xerinola said:


> Quina´és l'expressió de PLats bruts?
> X:


 
Hola Xerinola. Normalment, s'utilitza els picarols quan David es banyat per La Carbonell o qualsevol escena relacionada a la dutxa del David. 

Altra escena és quan el David i el López van decidir a fer un trio amb l'Emma i sense voler, el López va tocar ''els picarols'' del David.


----------



## edouard bartes

bondia, je ne sais pas beaucoup écrire en catalan ou en espagnol, MAIS JE VOULAIS
SIMPLEMENT VOUS DIRE QUE DANS LES ANNEES 193... , une équipe de Foot de la Pobla de Lillet (ALT BERGUEDA) s'appelait les Picarols (c'était celle des jeunes de la
gauche ) IL y en avait une autre équipe c'était celle des Parfumats (jeunes de droite)
alors je pense que picarol vient du mot castillan picaro, NON ? vous pouvez me répondre en castillan ou en catalan. EDOUARD


----------



## Dixie!

betulina said:


> Em fa l'efecte que només ho he sentit dir a la sèrie "Plats bruts".




Anava a dir el mateix! Em sona haver-ho sentit a _Plats Bruts_!


----------



## RIU

Xerinola said:


> Hola!
> Algú també utilitza esquellerinc?
> 
> 
> X:


 
Si, jo.


----------



## chics

Hola !

Jo sí que sento l'expressió tocar els picarols des de fa anys, abans de _Plats bruts_ !!! Un picarol és un cascabell, però en aquesta frase fa referència als collons, tot i que d'una manera no vulgar; més aviat com un eufemisme familiar, com dir _fer un riu_ (perdó, RIU ) per a dir _pixar_.


----------



## RIU

chics said:


> , com dir _fer un riu_ (perdó, RIU ) per a dir _pixar_.


 
Tranquila Cris, RIU en aquest cas és de riure.


----------



## ampurdan

edouard bartes said:


> bondia, je ne sais pas beaucoup écrire en catalan ou en espagnol, MAIS JE VOULAIS
> SIMPLEMENT VOUS DIRE QUE DANS LES ANNEES 193... , une équipe de Foot de la Pobla de Lillet (ALT BERGUEDA) s'appelait les Picarols (c'était celle des jeunes de la
> gauche ) IL y en avait une autre équipe c'était celle des Parfumats (jeunes de droite)
> alors je pense que picarol vient du mot castillan picaro, NON ? vous pouvez me répondre en castillan ou en catalan. EDOUARD


 
"Picarol" ("grelot" en français) ve del verb "picar", pel soroll que fan. En certa manera, "repiquen" com les campanes.

D'acord amb el DRAE, l'etimologia de "pícaro" és incerta.


----------

